# Inputs on devices



## Pieter Geldenhuys (23/11/16)

Hi to all my fellow Vapers out there.


I’m looking to buy my first device but need some help. As a newbie my knowledge and skills are very limited.


I have a short list of devices I like and would like some personal inputs on the devices please.


Kangerteck Subox Mini


Wismec RX200/RX2/3


Smok H Priv


asModus Minikin


Smog Alien

Not my 1st choice but I have been informed its one of the best devices to start with Eleav Ijust S


I really like no 3 and 4 and no 2 is the device that started all of it and my main focus at this stage is taste and clouds are a bonus


Any inputs and personal inputs would be highly appreciated


Best regards


Pieter


----------



## Chukin'Vape (23/11/16)

Howzit @Pieter Geldenhuys - I see you want to get into a vaping seriously, and I really admire that. I think you should also consider the Pico Mini, rather than the I Just S. 
The RX, Smok & Minikin are all high wattage devices - all with their unique features - I personally have a Rx myself, and love it. But that is not the point, if you are getting into vaping you need to look at a full kit (mod + tank) to start with, a kit that allows you to play around with power and temp modes - but not over complicate things from the start - and also doesnt hurt the pocket. 

Go check out the Pico Mini, it really is an excellent starter pack - with great reviews and uncomplicated.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kalashnikov (23/11/16)

Hi Bud, 

If you dont have any funds issues. i would suggest the minikin or smok alien. These devices do need you to buy 2 batteries and an external charger. But they will last you long and you will have great battery life. Also if size is not a issue these devices will set you up better for your future purchases as they can fit majority of the tanks out there.

Based on what you looking at by your list. If you get something small. 1 month down the road you will want something bigger with more power/battery life. So why waste time. Rather go big once off now. I have a minikin v2. Its excellent. But its not shaped well for pockets. If your looking for something that can fit in your pockets easy and has all the bells and whistles. I would suggest the smok alien. its smaller and cheaper than the minikin..

Good Luck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (23/11/16)

One more thing. Try looking at the Hohm slice. its takes 1 huge battery and is very portable. This device doesnt need an external charger and it fits all tank sizes comfortably. R1100 from vapeclub incl battery

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (23/11/16)

Depending on budget, I would always rather get two cheaper mods than one more expensive one. If you only have one mod and it breaks, you have nothing to vape. A Pico or Aster plus an H-Priv will cost about the same as a Minikin, a bit more with batteries. But then you have a 'desk' mod in the H-Priv, and the stealth/portability of the Pico/Aster for when you're going out shopping, etc. If one of them breaks, you still have the other.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pieter Geldenhuys (23/11/16)

Hi all thanks for all the inputs

I didnt think of it that way thanks RichJb

I will go have a look at the pico and aster before I buy anything.

Is all the parts on the pico and aster readably availible?


----------



## RichJB (23/11/16)

The Pico and Aster will both give you the mod, a charging cable and user manual which is standard. The Pico can also come in a starter kit with a tank and some coils. The only additional thing you will need to buy is a battery and some juice. If you buy an Aster, you will also need to buy a tank for it.


----------



## Johan9779 (23/11/16)

It's difficult not to have at least two mods. I have the heavy hitters in the man cave, but when I walk out the front door, I pop the iStick Pico in my pocket. I did change the tank on my Pico to a baby beast by Smok from the bundled Melo 3. The Pico may be an unglamorous, common and cheap mod, but it is excellent as a take away with great features. It's biggest draw back is the limited number of tanks that fit on it. I own a few heavy hitters, the Minikin my favourite. @RichJB speaks the truth according to me.

The only replaceable part for the Pico mod is a battery, and that's everywhere. For the Melo 3 tank that comes bundled with the starter kit option, parts are readily available.


----------



## RichJB (23/11/16)

Just to illustrate what I'm talking about, let's use Vape Club's prices as a guide. They don't have a Minikin but they do have the Sigelei 213 which is another popular two-battery mod that is quite close to the Minikin in terms of price. Let's look at the options:

Single mod option:
Sigelei 213 R1790
Batteries: 2x Samsung 30Q = R350
Charger: R190
Tank: R500
Total: R2830

Two mods option:
Pico starter kit (includes tank): R790
Smok H-Priv: R970
Tank for Smok: R500
Batteries: 3x Samsung 30Q = R525
Charger: R190
Total: R2975

So you're spending R145 more for the two-mod kit. But look at the advantages:

1) If you drop your mod in the bath or whatever (it happens), you have a back-up
2) If you drop your tank and the glass cracks, you have a back-up
3) You can vape one mod while the batteries for the other one are charging
4) You can vape two different juices because you have two tanks
5) You have size/portability options. If you're at home or work, the H-Priv can go on your desk. If you need to pop out to the shops, the Pico goes in your pocket.

Sure, everyone wants quality and "you get what you pay for", etc. But for a vaper starting out, I would always go cheaper and get two setups rather than getting one really nice setup. Been there and done that. Always have a backup. And what Johan says is true: no matter how long you've been vaping and no matter what gear you have, the Pico will go into your pocket when you need to go out. It was the second mod I bought and it's still the only one that I take out of the house with me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DirtyD (23/11/16)

Pieter Geldenhuys said:


> Hi to all my fellow Vapers out there.
> 
> 
> I’m looking to buy my first device but need some help. As a newbie my knowledge and skills are very limited.
> ...




Try option number 4.. Most reliable and best feel, instant hitting, great power efficiency, it never gets old, its Murrrricccaaaaaan made and it actually holds value better in my opinion compared to other mods. I got the V2 after owning and loving 2 previous RX200's and Rx200S's .. Its amazing, get one bud you won't regret it  V1.5 Galaxy edition is super scarce and wanted, and then the V2's are great. All Minikins are great, but try getting a v1.5/2 

Good luck with the buying, the other kits aren't bad at all but I will say a pico is a awesome stealthy setup , it needs to be damaged/modified to fit any atomizers above 22mm


----------

